# 389 engine help



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi guys new to form my name is jason. Was wanting to get opinions on a engine setup. So I have a 66 389 that I'm putting a stroker kit that 4.25. Forged pistons and rods and cast crank. It has 6x-8 heads lightly ported and gasket matched and 3 angle grind. Butler I's making custom ross pistons for the heads with 9.25to1 comp. It is 0 decked .I want to put a 60224 crowler cam in it. It has eldebrock peformer dual plane intake and a eldebrock 750 carb. It has auto 400 transmission with a 2200 stall. And a 355 rear end. And headers with 2.5 dual exaust no cross over. Wit 40 series muffler. Any tweaks or you think I have the right setup? I'm not going with aftermarket heads. Also of course using new hyd lifters and pushrod.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Two things - I couldn't find a 60224 cam, so I assume you meant 60244. That's a flat tappet hydraulic with 239/241 duration. Your heads have 2.11"/1.66" valves in them, so I would like to see a bigger difference in the duration of the exhaust vs. the intake. Since it looks like you want low end torque, I would be looking at something like 234/242. However, I am not an expert. I would call the Butler's. They use Comp Cams, but you can get a cam specifically for your engine. My second thought relates to the reliefs in the block. '66 was the last year for the "old" valve angles. Starting in '65 they put reliefs in the block to unshroud the intake valves. With the old heads the reliefs were at 8 O'clock and 4 O'clock depending on the cylinder. With the new valve angles the reliefs are at 3 O'clock and 9 O'clock. When I had that issue I took a head gasket for the later heads and use it as a template to grind the reliefs in the right place. Use the new gaskets as a template, and the existing reliefs in the block as a pattern.


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cool thanks for the help I'm assuming your saying cut the reliefs in the block or you saying in the piston ? I thought butler said to use ross flattop pistons and move the rod down to clear. Yes it was 60244. Cam.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

In the block.


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok I'll be sure to check that. Thanks for the help


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Old Man Taylor said:


> Two things - I couldn't find a 60224 cam, so I assume you meant 60244. That's a flat tappet hydraulic with 239/241 duration. Your heads have 2.11"/1.66" valves in them, so I would like to see a bigger difference in the duration of the exhaust vs. the intake. Since it looks like you want low end torque, I would be looking at something like 234/242. However, I am not an expert. I would call the Butler's. They use Comp Cams, but you can get a cam specifically for your engine. My second thought relates to the reliefs in the block. '66 was the last year for the "old" valve angles. Starting in '65 they put reliefs in the block to unshroud the intake valves. With the old heads the reliefs were at 8 O'clock and 4 O'clock depending on the cylinder. With the new valve angles the reliefs are at 3 O'clock and 9 O'clock. When I had that issue I took a head gasket for the later heads and use it as a template to grind the reliefs in the right place. Use the new gaskets as a template, and the existing reliefs in the block as a pattern.



I think the cam number is in error, it was the 60242 grind. Got 2 posts going on the same question.


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Yes jim I screwed that all up


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

PontiacJim’s cam recommendation is a good one. It should be a torque monster. I always seem to go with larger cams than most people.


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Also should I go with electric fuel pump or keep the manual pump?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Either one should work fine - as long as you get a good mechanical pump. I like the electric so I can fill the carbs with the (rotten) fuel that has evaporated. I actually run both. I push the mechanical with a switchable electric. This requires a regulator on the output of the mechanical pump to bring the pressure back down. I only turn on the electric to fill the carb bowls or when I'm racing.


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ok I'll probably. Just keep it stock with a good pump. Thanks


----------



## Jason6512 (Dec 29, 2020)

With 60242 cam does anyone know what springs I would need?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Check with the cam manufacturer.


----------

